# coyote rifle build



## jlove73 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum and just wanted to see what you all thought about my coyote rifle build. All opinions are welcome. It is a complete Palmetto State Armory upper and lower. All internals are also P.S.A. FN 1 in 7 chrome lined 16" m4 contour barrel. The scope is a Nikon P223 3-9x40.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice, I'm in the process of building a PSA myself, very similar to this. How does it shoot?


----------



## jlove73 (Jan 15, 2014)

It shoots great! I'm getting 1" groups at 100yds with Winchester 55gr pointed soft points.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

I got a $200 gift card to PSA for my bday, will be headed down the same path soon enough. Great looking rig.


----------



## jlove73 (Jan 15, 2014)

fulch said:


> I got a $200 gift card to PSA for my bday, will be headed down the same path soon enough. Great looking rig.


Sounds like a good start.Thanks for the compliment. :huntingrifle:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice gun !

Welcome to the forum jlove73


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

OH MY GOD ITS ONE OF THEM EVIL BLACK RIFLES 

love it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## savage12 (Dec 4, 2013)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> OH MY GOD ITS ONE OF THEM EVIL BLACK RIFLES
> 
> love it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


one of them assault weapons!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking rig and welcome to PT, enjoy the site.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great looking rig, nice work..............


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

PSA is an amazing value....bang for your buck! comes to mind. I'm from SC only 50 miles from their store and I have a few of these...ugh hum....evil things. They are awesome quality and shoot the lights out.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Sweet.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Ordered a PSA FN 16" 1:7 upper last week, glad to hear it shoots great.


----------

